
'Five Eyes' Spies Play Down Split On Huawei 5G - jbegley
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/04/24/five-eyes-spies-play-down-split-on-huawei-5g/
======
ardy42
> Earlier on Wednesday, the Daily Telegraph revealed that the National
> Security Council, chaired by Prime Minister Theresa May, agreed Huawei would
> be allowed to contribute to "non-core" 5G infrastructure, which would
> include technologies such as antennas.

Are 5G antennas computerized?

